# Earthquake - Japan - 8.9 magnitude



## Akulahawk (Mar 11, 2011)

Just a few hours ago, as I write this thread, a massive earthquake struck off the coast of northern Japan. There are tsunami watches and warnings up all over the Pacific Ocean right now. Some significant tsunami waves have already devastated a lot of the coast of Japan, and video clips should be available all over the 'net, and be carried live on the 24 hour news networks. 

This quake was initially graded a 7.9 and was subsequently upgraded to 8.8 and now it's shown as an 8.9 magnitude quake. Very few events this large have occurred in recent history. I hope loss of life is minimal.

Japan is pretty resilient, and hopefully they won't have much need for outside help. I'm sure that if needed, much assistance will be available.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2011)

Since US news stations are utter crud...

http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/


----------

